# BioWare verteidigt DLCs - "Fans wollen Day One-DLCs"



## Crussong (14. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *BioWare verteidigt DLCs - "Fans wollen Day One-DLCs"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: BioWare verteidigt DLCs - "Fans wollen Day One-DLCs"


----------



## Emke (14. August 2012)

Stimmt hat er recht. Ich will natürlich 50€ für ein Spiel ausgeben und am selben Tag noch weitere 10-15€ für ein DLC der 1-2 Stunde Spielzeit beträgt nur um Storylücken vom Hauptspiel zu füllen. Bravo BioWare, ihr wisst was die Fans wollen!


----------



## BuffaloBilI (14. August 2012)

Als ich die Überschrift gelesen hab, musste ich zuerst lachen, aber so argumentiert macht das schon Sinn...trotzdem sind die DLCs zu teuer


----------



## Skyzzed (14. August 2012)

Wie kann man denn bitteschön DA und ME2 nicht beenden, das waren u.A. die besten Spiele von BW >_<
Und obwohl ich mir bei ME3 die CE gekauft hab, finde ich, dass das eine absolute Frechheit ist, Inhalt kostenpflichtig zum DL anzubieten, der genausogut im kompletten Spiel enthalten sein könnte.
Will sagen: Wenn der "DLC" doch am Releasetag schon fertig ist, warum bindet man ihn dann nicht direkt (kostenlos) ins Hauptspiel ein?
Unnötige Geldgier nenn ich das (btw, ich hab nichts gegen DLCs, die einige Monate nach Release zu einem akzeptablen Preis erscheinen, hab mir von ME2 auch alle DLCs gekauft)


----------



## devflash (14. August 2012)

Interessant was die so alles über mich wissen, mal schauen wann mir das klar wird! :o


----------



## IlllIIlllI (14. August 2012)

bioware hat übertrieben nachgelassen die letzten 2 jahre 
mass effect 3 konnte mich nicht mal mehr für 30min fesseln bevor ichs wieder deinstalliert hab ..da können die noch soviele dlc entwickeln..


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. August 2012)

Skyzzed schrieb:


> Will sagen: Wenn der "DLC" doch am Releasetag schon fertig ist, warum bindet man ihn dann nicht direkt (kostenlos) ins Hauptspiel ein?


 
Aus einem ganz einfachen Grund.
Ein Spiel ist meisten mindestens 1-2 Monate vor der eigentlichen Veröffentlichung fertig.
Die restliche Zeit bis Release wird dann genutzt, um DVDs zu pressen, Verpackungen und CE-Goodies herzustellen. Und dann muss der ganze Kram auch noch weltweit ausgeliefert werden, damit ein gleichzeitiger Release (+- 1-2 Tage) gewährleistet ist.
In dieser Zeit sitzen die Entwickler aber nicht auf der faulen Haut, sondern fangen an DLCs zu bauen.
Und wenn das ganze terminlich ordentlich gemanaged wird, ist der erste DLC dann auch schon zu Release des Spiels fertig.


----------



## MisterSmith (14. August 2012)

Ist ja wohl klar, dass der  Director of *Online*-Development gar nicht genug DLC haben kann und diese verteidigt. Das ist in etwa so, wie wenn man jemanden von der Marketingabteilung fragt, wie wichtig Werbung für ein Spiel ist.

Der wird auch nicht sagen, wir geben viel zu viel Geld für Werbung aus und es fließt zu wenig in das Produkt, und ich bin eigentlich überflüssig, entlasst mich doch bitte.


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. August 2012)

Skyzzed schrieb:


> Will sagen: Wenn der "DLC" doch am Releasetag schon fertig ist, warum bindet man ihn dann nicht direkt (kostenlos) ins Hauptspiel ein?
> Unnötige Geldgier nenn ich das (btw, ich hab nichts gegen DLCs, die einige Monate nach Release zu einem akzeptablen Preis erscheinen, hab mir von ME2 auch alle DLCs gekauft)



Es ließe sich vermutlich argumentieren, dass das Budget zum Zeitpunkt des DLC-Entwicklungsbeginns bereits für das eigentliche Spiel verplant/verpulvert ist. Ergo, damit die Entwickler anschließend nicht für lau den DLC entwickeln, verlangen die Firmen Geld dafür.


----------



## Enisra (14. August 2012)

Couga schrieb:


> Aus einem ganz einfachen Grund.
> Ein Spiel ist meisten mindestens 1-2 Monate vor der eigentlichen Veröffentlichung fertig.
> Die restliche Zeit bis Release wird dann genutzt, um DVDs zu pressen, Verpackungen und CE-Goodies herzustellen. Und dann muss der ganze Kram auch noch weltweit ausgeliefert werden, damit ein gleichzeitiger Release (+- 1-2 Tage) gewährleistet ist.
> In dieser Zeit sitzen die Entwickler aber nicht auf der faulen Haut, sondern fangen an DLCs zu bauen.
> Und wenn das ganze terminlich ordentlich gemanaged wird, ist der erste DLC dann auch schon zu Release des Spiels fertig.


 
naja, nicht unbedingt, denn wenn der "DLC" dann bloß so 500 kB groß ist liegt das bestimmt nicht daran, dass die da nen ganz tollen Komprimierungsalgoryhmus haben 
und das ist dann schon ziemlich für´n Popo, ähnlich wie die Geschichtswichtigen-DLCs, ich mein, wenn man schon ein Spiel macht bzw. DLCs, dann sollte man die doch wenigstens so basteln, das einfach nur nen kleines Nebenfässchen aufmachen


----------



## doomkeeper (14. August 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Es ließe sich vermutlich argumentieren, dass das Budget zum Zeitpunkt des DLC-Entwicklungsbeginns bereits für das eigentliche Spiel verplant/verpulvert ist. Ergo, damit die Entwickler anschließend nicht für lau den DLC entwickeln, verlangen die Firmen Geld dafür.


 
Sowas ergibt für mich aber echt keinen Sinn.

Budget ohne oder mit DLC. Ist doch wurscht. So oder so wird das Budget verbraucht? 

Das ist doch zum größtenteil alles Marketing und möchte gern "Spezialangebot" usw.
Wenn ein DLC paar Monate nach Release rauskommt sagt niemand was, aber gleich zu Release ist
einfach Bullshit.

Wo gab es nochmal eine Erklärung wie ein Patch funktioniert?
Nen patch zu veröffentlichen dauert i.d.R auch locker nen Monat.

Oder soll das heißen dass DLC´s schon Monate davor entwickelt wurden?
Wenn ja, dann wurde schon in der Hauptentwicklung beschlossen wo
die DLC´s reingedrückt werden.

Somit arbeiten Entwickler und Publisher, in meinen Augen, nicht effektiv an ihrem Projekt
und hinterlassen künstlich Löcher im ihrem Spiel um sie mit DLC´s zu stopfen.

Für mich ganz klar eine Lose - Lose Situation.

Edit.
Solange Entwickler nicht am Spiel mit der Einstellung arbeiten 
" Wir geben alles! um das Spiel fertig zu machen " wird es weiterhin eine Schweinerei bleiben.

Denn momentan ist es eher so
" hmm.. "Den" und "Den" Bereich könnte man auslassen und erst später hinzufügen, was meint ihr Kollegen?
" gut, dann nehmen wir noch 4 Waffen aus dem Spiel heraus und einen ganzen Level "

Und schon entsteht das erste DLC bei der Planung vom Hauptspiel.
Sowas ist für mich nicht verständlich und zeigt welche sekundäre Gedanken
man heute schon bei der primären Entwicklung eines Vollpreisspieles hat.

ne ne...


----------



## hifumi (14. August 2012)

Couga schrieb:


> Aus einem ganz einfachen Grund.
> Ein Spiel ist meisten mindestens 1-2 Monate vor der eigentlichen Veröffentlichung fertig.
> Die restliche Zeit bis Release wird dann genutzt, um DVDs zu pressen, Verpackungen und CE-Goodies herzustellen. Und dann muss der ganze Kram auch noch weltweit ausgeliefert werden, damit ein gleichzeitiger Release (+- 1-2 Tage) gewährleistet ist.
> In dieser Zeit sitzen die Entwickler aber nicht auf der faulen Haut, sondern fangen an DLCs zu bauen.
> Und wenn das ganze terminlich ordentlich gemanaged wird, ist der erste DLC dann auch schon zu Release des Spiels fertig.


 
Genausogut könnten sie sich mit dem nächsten größeren Projekt beschäftigen. Oder einen DLC entwickeln der dann 2 Monate NACH Release fertig wird, und das Spiel sinnvoll erweitert. Obwohl das wahrscheinlich auch mit Problemen verbunden wäre, denn wenn das Spiel sich nicht verkauft wäre das eh vertane Arbeit, Day 1 Sales zählen und blablabla...
Bevor es DLCs gab haben die Leute aber vermutlich in den letzten 2 Monaten vor Release auch nicht nur Däumchen gedreht.

Aber selbst wenn die Entwickler so ihre Zeit sinnvoller nutzen können, ist es trotzdem für die Spieler einfach unangenehm, so einen DLC zu haben.
Oft fügen sich die DLCs nur unsauber ins restliche Spiel ein. Kauft man ihn nicht, dann hat man aber evtl. das Gefühl, dass etwas fehlt.
Andere tolle DLCs geben einem gleich zu beginn des Spiels ein ganzes Arsenal an Waffen, das man ohne den DLC nicht hätte. Passt natürlich gut ins Bild der letzten Jahre, auf Dinge wie einen ausbalancierten Schwierigkeitsgrad sowieso nix zu geben.
"Fans wollen das", da kann man doch nur lachen.



> Auch wenn der gute Ruf dabei etwas beschmutzt wird



Der Ruf von Bioware ist mittlerweile total verkackt.



> DLCs sollen daher als zusätzlicher Anstoß dienen, wieder zum Spiel zu greifen



Wieder? Ich denke wir reden von Day One DLCs?


----------



## de-Jo (14. August 2012)

Emke schrieb:


> Stimmt hat er recht. Ich will natürlich 50€ für ein Spiel ausgeben und am selben Tag noch weitere 10-15€ für ein DLC der 1-2 Stunde Spielzeit beträgt nur um Storylücken vom Hauptspiel zu füllen. Bravo BioWare, ihr wisst was die Fans wollen!


 
Absolutes sign!

Wie kommen dann Entwickler wie CDProject zu solchen Meinungen (Artikeltitel: *Witcher-Macher warnt Publisher davor, die Spieler auszubeuten* --> CD Projekt Red - Witcher-Macher warnt Publisher davor, die Spieler auszubeuten - News - GameStar.de)

Solange sich die Vorgehensweise rechnet, wird sich jedoch wohl nichts daran ändern


----------



## hw1972 (14. August 2012)

Couga schrieb:


> Aus einem ganz einfachen Grund.
> Ein Spiel ist meisten mindestens 1-2 Monate vor der eigentlichen Veröffentlichung fertig.
> Die restliche Zeit bis Release wird dann genutzt, um DVDs zu pressen, Verpackungen und CE-Goodies herzustellen. Und dann muss der ganze Kram auch noch weltweit ausgeliefert werden, damit ein gleichzeitiger Release (+- 1-2 Tage) gewährleistet ist.
> In dieser Zeit sitzen die Entwickler aber nicht auf der faulen Haut, sondern fangen an DLCs zu bauen.
> Und wenn das ganze terminlich ordentlich gemanaged wird, ist der erste DLC dann auch schon zu Release des Spiels fertig.


 
Soweit die Theorie. Sehr oft findet man dann aber die Spieldateien zum DLC schon auf der DVD und es muss nur noch freigeschaltet werden, was das ganze ad absurdum führt. Natürlich wurde vor Release beteuert dass es der Inhalt nicht ins Hauptspiel geschafft hätte etc., man will ja schlechte PR vermeiden


----------



## Meckermann (14. August 2012)

Melos Aussage ergibt doch vorne und hinten gleich mehrfach überhaupt keinen Sinn, ganz nach dem Motto" Nachts ist es kälter als draußen".

Unabhängig von seinem zusammenhanglosen Geplapper würde es die Fans sicher nicht stören, wenn das Spiel "am Stück" verkauft wird, sprich der Day-1-DLC nicht erst separat erworben werden müsste.


----------



## jairidian (14. August 2012)

Der ME3 DLC war ursprünglich erstmal nur für CE-Käufer vorgesehen. So wurde es auch bei der Vorbestellung der CE beworben. Für die Käufer der Standard sollte der DLC wesentlich später kommen. Der DLC kam zum Release, weil die CE so schnell vergriffen war. Ich selbst habe die CE rechtzeitig vorbestellt und wäre die Barrikaden hochgegangen, wenn sie den DLC zu ME3, kostenlos, für die SE bereitgestellt hätten. Ich vertrete durchaus die Meinung, das Vorbesteller mit zusätzlichen Ingameitems und DLC belohnt werden sollten. SE- und Release-Käufer dürfen ruhig ein paar Kröten für solche Day-One-DLC abdrücken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. August 2012)

Für richtig hochwertige und extrem aufwendige DLCs hätte ich noch ansatzweise Verständnis, dass dafür ein kleines Sümmchen verlangt werden würde. Nur ob das betreffende DLC dann auch unter diese Kategorie fällt oder nicht, das erkennt der Spieler leider erst im Nachhinein. Für ein 08/15-Extra oder kleinere Gimmicks wäre ich nicht bereit, dafür extra zu zahlen; für Zusatzmissionen, bei denen Inhalt und Qualität stimmen, dagegen schon.


----------



## Angeldust (14. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Für richtig hochwertige und extrem aufwendige DLCs hätte ich noch ansatzweise Verständnis, dass dafür ein kleines Sümmchen verlangt werden würde. Nur ob das betreffende DLC dann auch unter diese Kategorie fällt oder nicht, das erkennt der Spieler leider erst im Nachhinein. Für ein 08/15-Extra oder kleinere Gimmicks wäre ich nicht bereit, dafür extra zu zahlen; für Zusatzmissionen, bei denen Inhalt und Qualität stimmen, dagegen schon.


 
Quasi jeder ME Zusatzinhalt war sein Geld wert (mal von den Waffenpacks abgesehen, die will man oder will man eben nicht)

Hier wird aber alles über einen Kamm geschoren... Uahhh... ich will das gratis... ich hab doch schon 30 Euro bezahlt... uahhh... nur weil der ne CE für 120 Euro hat bekommt der das und ich nicht... Uahhh... blabla

Eins muss ich nun aber doch nochmal sagen:

Die Leute die ME3 als schlecht titulieren sollten wirklich... mal an die Luft... das hats Gehirn etwas wenig Sauerstoff abbekommen die letzten Jahre.

DA 2 ok... mähhh... TOR... mähhh... aber ME 3? Eines der besten Spiele der letzten Jahr als Beispiel für den "Verfall" BWs zu bringen ist einfach nur vollkommen lächerlich...


----------



## N7ghty (14. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Für richtig hochwertige und extrem aufwendige DLCs hätte ich noch ansatzweise Verständnis, dass dafür ein kleines Sümmchen verlangt werden würde. Nur ob das betreffende DLC dann auch unter diese Kategorie fällt oder nicht, das erkennt der Spieler leider erst im Nachhinein. Für ein 08/15-Extra oder kleinere Gimmicks wäre ich nicht bereit, dafür extra zu zahlen; für Zusatzmissionen, bei denen Inhalt und Qualität stimmen, dagegen schon.


 Vielleicht könnte die PcGames in ihrem Heft ja mal eine eigene Rubrik für DLC-Tests aufmachen. Da könnte man das ganze dann gut überblicken.


----------



## Belgium (14. August 2012)

DLC sind meistens überteuert, wenn ich an dem Klassiker denke die Satteltasche bei Oblivion, ne da wart ich lieber auf die Game of the Years Edition. Ich hab noch kein DLC gekauft bisher...dann lieber ein vernünftiges Addon mit ordentlich Inhalt. Ich überlege nochmal ne ich glaub nicht, doch bei ne Steam Angebot für Mafia Joe's Abenteuer hiess es für glaub 2,99 oder so, weiss nicht wie teuer es vorher war, aber teuerer. 

Wie und wann gab es eine Umfrage von Bioware oder sind das all die Daten von Origin? Also von wegn den Zahlen die Spiele beendet haben oder nicht....


----------



## Mothman (14. August 2012)

Bei Day-One-DLC hätte ich immer das unschöne Gefühl, mir das Spiel einzeln zusammenkaufen zu müssen. 
Bei Release will ich ein fertiges Spiel haben, was auch ohne DLC genug Spaß und Spielzeit bietet. 
Ein DLC sollte mMn frühestens einen Monat nach Release des Hauptspiels erscheinen. 
So dass Fans die Zeit haben das Spiel einmal so durchzuspielen.

Kommt quasi zeitgleich mit dem Hauptspiel ein DLC raus, würde ich immer das Gefühl haben, dass das Abzocke ist. Weil der DLC hätte ja dann auch genauso gut mit in das 50 Euro teure Spiel integriert werden können.

Also ich finde, die Hersteller könnten wenigstens so tun, als ob sie noch kein DLC parat haben bei Release.


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. August 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte die PcGames in ihrem Heft ja mal eine eigene Rubrik für DLC-Tests aufmachen. Da könnte man das ganze dann gut überblicken.


 
Gibt es schon und nennt sich Einkaufsführer. Da versuche ich jeden Monat, die wichtigsten DLCs kurz vorzustellen und zu bewerten. Offensichtlich ist das aber noch niemandem aufgefallen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. August 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gibt es schon und nennt sich Einkaufsführer. Da versuche ich jeden Monat, die wichtigsten DLCs kurz vorzustellen und zu bewerten. Offensichtlich ist das aber noch niemandem aufgefallen


 Bis jetzt ist dieser ja auch noch im Wachstum. Soviele DLCs wurden dort ja noch nicht aufgelistet. Kann ja noch werden...


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (14. August 2012)

DLCS von Bioware sind gerade ein Streitpunkt, da bei Dragon Age Origins man als erst käufer für alle inhalte bis zu weit 150 € bezahlen musste.
Addons+CE+DLCs sind bei Dao sehr teuer gewesen.

Mittlerweile sind leider DLCs bei Release so stark vertreten, dass teilweise bereits 3-4 DLCs draussen sind bei Release, WIESO sind die nicht im Spiel?

Früher war ein Addon ein beweis das ein Spiel sich gut verkauft und das die entwickler den Fan noch mal für 10-20 Stunden fesseln wollen bis das nächste Game kommt.

Heute kriegen selbst eingestampfte Spiele Serien DLCs (Red Faction)


----------



## Briareos (14. August 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Genausogut könnten sie sich mit dem nächsten größeren Projekt beschäftigen.
> [..]
> Bevor es DLCs gab haben die Leute aber vermutlich in den letzten 2 Monaten vor Release auch nicht nur Däumchen gedreht.


Bevor es DLC's gab, haben sich die Entwickler wahrscheinlich in der Zeit zwischen Beendigung eines Spiels und dessen Erscheinen zum einen wohl etwas Urlaub gegönnt und zum zweiten entweder mit den Arbeiten an einem neuen Spiel begonnen oder an einem *Add-On* zum eben erschienen gearbeitet.



Enisra schrieb:


> und das ist dann schon ziemlich für´n Popo,  ähnlich wie die Geschichtswichtigen-DLCs, ich mein, wenn man schon ein  Spiel macht bzw. DLCs, dann sollte man die doch wenigstens so basteln,  das einfach nur nen kleines Nebenfässchen aufmachen



Und genau das ist es, was derzeit einfach schief läuft bei der (Mehrheit der) DLC-Politik. DLC wirken meist nicht wie eine *Zugabe*, die das Spielerlebnis erweitert. Vielmehr hat man als Spielekäufer einfach das Gefühl, dass das Spiel ohne die DLC einfach nicht vollständig ist. Bestes Beispiel ist der DLC zu Deus Ex 3, der die Storylücke füllt, die im eigentlichen Spiel einfach übersprungen wurde. Bei Fallout 3 war das, meinen Erinnerungen zufolge wesentlich besser, da hier die DLCs wirklich neue Nebenstoryelemente ins Spiel einbrachten.


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt ist dieser ja auch noch im Wachstum. Soviele DLCs wurden dort ja noch nicht aufgelistet. Kann ja noch werden...


 
Hmm ... letzte Ausgabe waren es immerhin sieben Stück (unter anderem zu MW3, BF3, Mass Effect 3, Max Payne 3 ... hmm, ziemlich viele Dreier ^^).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. August 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hmm ... letzte Ausgabe waren es immerhin sieben Stück (unter anderem zu MW3, BF3, Mass Effect 3, Max Payne 3 ... hmm, ziemlich viele Dreier ^^).


 Ich meinte das auch nicht auf eine einzige Ausgabe bezogen. Beispielsweise habt ihr ja den ganzen DLC und Mod-Kram von "Skyrim" auch nicht explizit im Einkaufsführer aufgelistet, sondern als separate Sparte hinter den Spiele- und Hardware-Tests aufgelistet.

Es gibt zu sehr vielen Spielen Unmengen an DLCs, aber ich erwarte jetzt natürlich nicht, dass ihr das im Eiltempo zusammenfasst. Ihr müsst ja nebenbei noch fleissig zocken, testen und werten.


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich meinte das auch nicht auf eine einzige Ausgabe bezogen. Beispielsweise habt ihr ja den ganzen DLC und Mod-Kram von "Skyrim" auch nicht explizit im Einkaufsführer aufgelistet, sondern als separate Sparte hinter den Spiele- und Hardware-Tests aufgelistet.



Aber zu Skyrim gab es doch bisher gar keinen "DLC-Kram"? Mod-Kram ja, DLCs nein. Außer Dawnguard und dazu steht nächste Ausgabe was - na wo wohl? - im Einkaufsführer 

Ich wollte nur anmerken, dass wir schon seit einer ganzen Weile DLCs im  Einkaufsführer vorstellen. Mods haben damit nix zu tun, die zeigen wir  entweder wie du erwähnt hast als ein Special im Magazin-Bereich oder auf den Mod-Seiten in der PC Games Extended.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. August 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Aber zu Skyrim gab es doch bisher gar keinen "DLC-Kram"? Mod-Kram ja, DLCs nein. Außer Dawnguard und dazu steht nächste Ausgabe was - na wo wohl? - im Einkaufsführer
> 
> Ich wollte nur anmerken, dass wir schon seit einer ganzen Weile DLCs im  Einkaufsführer vorstellen. Mods haben damit nix zu tun, die zeigen wir  entweder wie du erwähnt hast als ein Special im Magazin-Bereich oder auf den Mod-Seiten in der PC Games Extended.


 Okay, da habe ich Mods und DLCs vermischt. Mein Fehler ! *verneigt sich*


----------



## doomkeeper (14. August 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> Und genau das ist es, was derzeit einfach schief läuft bei der (Mehrheit der) DLC-Politik. DLC wirken meist nicht wie eine *Zugabe*, die das Spielerlebnis erweitert. Vielmehr hat man als Spielekäufer einfach das Gefühl, dass das Spiel ohne die DLC einfach nicht vollständig ist. Bestes Beispiel ist der DLC zu Deus Ex 3, der die Storylücke füllt, die im eigentlichen Spiel einfach übersprungen wurde.


 
Da muss ich Missing Link in Schutz nehmen.

Das ist weitaus mehr als nur ein DLC.
Sie haben teilweise auch zusätzlich an der Technik geschraubt die sich wirklich sehen lässt. (Feedback der Community)
+ ca 5 Stunden mehr Spielcontent.

Im Hauptspiel fällt überhaupt nicht auf als ob man irgendwas vermisst hätte etc.

Ich hab mich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht gefragt was in diesem Zeitraum passiert ist, und dann kommt
so ein Content monatelang nach Release und motiviert das komplette Spiel wieder von vorn zu spielen
weil man dadurch vll noch viel mehr von der Handlung wahrnimmt als es beim ersten mal war ( oder mehr ).

Missing Link ist wirklich eines der Beispiele wie man es eher machen sollte finde ich.

Aber so Waffen, Maps etc. mag ich einfach nicht unterstützen wenns wirklich nicht sein muss
z.b. Rage.
Wenn dann hole ich sowas irgendwann alles in einem Paket und gut ist, aber einzeln kommt so n Zeug
nicht in frage.

Das ist typische Modarbeit, nur mit dem Unterschied dass sowas jetzt für Geld angeboten wird.
Schon traurig.


----------



## Worrel (14. August 2012)

Das waren noch Zeiten ... 
- als das Warcraft 3 Addon unfertig rauskam und die fehlende Orc Kampange kostenlos(!) nachgeliefert wurde.
- als Mods noch nicht als Vollpreisspiele verkauft wurden.
- als man zusätzliche Skins noch freischaltete, statt sie zu kaufen.
- als Bonuslevel noch als kostenloses Mappack verfügbar waren.
- als Gamestudios noch nicht von Marketing Fuzzies geleitet wurden, sondern von Spielern.
...


----------



## Worrel (14. August 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Im Hauptspiel fällt überhaupt nicht auf als ob man irgendwas vermisst hätte etc.


Das hat nix zu sagen. Daran sieht man lediglich, wie sorgsam die Schnipsel wieder zusammengefügt wurden.

Man könnte auch beispielsweise in Half-Life 2 direkt nach der Ankunft aus dem Zug links um die Ecke in die Zitadelle zum Endkampf gelangen. Das Spiel wäre dann zwar nur eine halbe Stunde "lang", aber "vermisst" hätte man nichts Konkretes.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. August 2012)

Natürlich, es ist ja richtig geil, wenn ich 40-50 Euro für ein Spiel zahle, was ich natürlich aus der Portokasse zahle, weil ich reich bin und dann noch 10-15 Euro für einen extra Inhalt, der sich freundlicherweise wahrscheinlich noch auf der Disc befindet. Ja, da geht mir richtig einer ab 

Ich werd' einfach das Gefühl nicht los und wahrscheinlich stimmt es auch, dass die Leute in solchen Firmen uns für komplett verblödet halten. Da werden Dinge so hingedreht, wie es gerade passt, nur um ihre Politik und Bezahlmaßnahmen zu verteidigen.

Aber liebe Entwickler, eure Spiele werden nicht nur von pubertierenden Jugendlichen gespielt, die noch naiv sind und alles glauben. Nein, von erwachsenen Menschen, die sich durch solche Aussagen richtig verarscht und verhöhnt fühlen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. August 2012)

Bei mir haben DLCs allgemein keinen sonderlich großen Reizwert. Wenn ich mit Spiel XYZ einmal durch bin, bin ich eben durch. Ein paar kleine Erweiterungen würden mich nicht zwingend dazu bringen, das Spiel erneut durch- bzw. weiter zu zocken. Da bin ich schon längst mit dem nächsten Titel beschäftigt...


----------



## shakethatthing (14. August 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich werd' einfach das Gefühl nicht los und wahrscheinlich stimmt es auch, dass die Leute in solchen Firmen uns für komplett verblödet halten. Da werden Dinge so hingedreht, wie es gerade passt, nur um ihre Politik und Bezahlmaßnahmen zu verteidigen.


Das und nichts anderes.
Das Problem dabei ist nur das sie bei einer großen Masse damit Recht haben.
Okay, vielleicht sind nicht alle blöd, bei vielen dürfte es auch einfach nur Ignoranz sein.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei mir haben DLCs allgemein keinen sonderlich großen Reizwert. Wenn ich mit Spiel XYZ einmal durch bin, bin ich eben durch. Ein paar kleine Erweiterungen würden mich nicht zwingend dazu bringen, das Spiel erneut durch- bzw. weiter zu zocken. Da bin ich schon längst mit dem nächsten Titel beschäftigt...


 
Ich warte da meist auf eine Game of the year Edition oder wenn bei Steam irgendeine Aktion ist, da kommt man sehr billig ran. Ansonsten kauf' ich aber auch nie DLCs.
Vor allen Dingen, was bringen Vorbesteller DLCs? Oder DLCs, die am ersten Tag verkauft werden?
Da lacht sich doch wieder nur der Raubkopierer schlapp, weil der sich auf seiner Warez-Seite gleich das Hauptspiel + DLCs in einem Rutsch runterladen kann. Da ist doch der Käufer wieder der Benachteiligte.
Ich versteh' eben solche Firmen nicht. Auf der einen Seite wird wegen den Raubkopieren herumgeheult, auf der anderen Seite betreiben sie eine Politik, welche deren Verhalten sogar noch belohnt. Das soll mal einer verstehen.


----------



## Kwengie (14. August 2012)

mein Gott, 
habe die Entwickler aber mächtig viel Probleme.

Wenn ein Spiel gut programmiert worden ist, spielt man dieses tage-, sogar monatelang.
Siehe doch bei Skyrim. Das Spiel schockt einfach und es hat den ersten DLC nach über acht Monaten erfahren. Komischerweise stellt sich Beth nicht so an und sagt, daß diese DLCs überlebenswichtig wären.

Schaut man aber diese DLCs zu Dragon Age 2 an, muß ich sagen, daß die alle Mist waren (bis auf die Geschichts-DLCs!!!) und erst Recht die komische Rüstung die aus der Inka-Zeit ensprungen ist. Lächerlich soetwas. Laßt die Community ran!!!
Diese ist mitunter viel kreativer.
Zu Dragon Age: Origins habe ich mir alle DLCs bis auf einen gekauft, weil die einfach das Geld wert sind bzw. waren. Aber bei "Bach to Osagar" hatte man schon das Gefühl gehabt, das dieses DLC aus dem bereits fertigen Spiel geschnitten worden ist wegen dem schwarzen Loch im Turm.

Einfach nur geldgeil!!!


PS:
produziert wieder anständige Spiele, die dem Genre auch würdig sind und bei Origins haben mir schon diese viel zu kleinen Schlauchlevel wahnsinnig gestört. Nur durch das Lesen der Kodexeinträge kam man über 180 Stunden bei Origins, ich zumindest. Bei DA2 hat man die Zeit hinausgezögert, weil nur der Gehen-Modus aktiviert worden ist.

Macht mehr Open-World rein und mehr Liebe zum Detail und verwendet eine anständige Grafik, die den heutigen Stand erreicht hat!

Ein Spiel,
welches auch gemodded??? werden kann, bringt mir persönlich mehr Spaß, weil man mitunter sein eigenes Spiel zusammenbauen kann. Ausnahmen gibt es, aber bei diesen Spielen wirkt schon alles sehr stimmig wie bei Sacred 2 zum Beispiel. Ist auch OpenWorld und in diesem Spiel habe ich sogar mehr als wie in DA verbracht.


----------



## Theojin (14. August 2012)

Tjo Bioware, aufgrund euerer DLC Politik kauf ich auch kein Spiel mehr von euch. Oder nur, wenn es einen einstelligen Eurobetrag kostet. Ihr habt als Spielefirma in den letzten Jahren so extrem abgebaut, dafür aber voll auf eure sauteuren DLCs gesetzt, das ihr mich als Käufer verloren habt.
Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel EA mittlerweile bei euch drin steckt.

Aber was solls, wenn es so weitergeht mit der Ramponierung eures Rufs, und ihr seid wahrlich auf einem guten Weg dahin, dann wird es spätestens 2015 kein Bioware mehr geben, sondern nur noch ein EA Austin (Texas). Geschieht euch recht.

Vielleicht sollten eure Verantwortlichen mal eine Pilgerfahrt nach Polen machen, und dort mal nachfragen, wie man denn Spiele entwickelt, Geld verdient, und dabei nicht den eigenen Kunden seit Jahren mit hoffnungslos überteuerten und meist sogar minderwertigen DLCs über den Tisch zieht.


----------



## Rabowke (14. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> [...], aber "vermisst" hätte man nichts Konkretes.


... doch?! Spielzeit? 

Wenn das eigentliche Hauptspiel ~10-20h Spielzeit bietet, der DLC nur eine Mission mit bis zu 10 Minuten Spielzeit ist, dann vermisse ich sowas nicht wirklich. Wenn das Spiel ohne DLC allerdings nur 2h "lang" ist, mit allen verfügbaren DLCs aber auf über 10h Spielzeit kommt, dann können wir uns darüber gerne unterhalten.

Wo für mich hingegen der Spass aufhört, abgesehen von hochwertigen, für den PC optimierten Texturen, die dann noch Geld kosten:

Wenn es Story DLCs sind. D.h. nicht irgendwelche Nebenmissionen oder NPC Storylines, sondern wo der DLC die Hauptgeschichte weiter- bzw. überhaupt erzählt. Wo man also ohne diesen DLC der Hauptstory, als Beispiel, nicht folgen kann.

Sowas geht absolut garnicht.

Lächerlichkeiten wie zusätzliche Fahrzeuge, Klamotten oder div. Waffen ... wayne?!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. August 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... doch?! Spielzeit?
> 
> Wenn das eigentliche Hauptspiel ~10-20h Spielzeit bietet, der DLC nur eine Mission mit bis zu 10 Minuten Spielzeit ist, dann vermisste ich sowas nicht wirklich. Wenn das Spiel ohne DLC allerdings nur 2h "lang" ist, mit allen verfügbaren DLCs aber auf über 10h Spielzeit kommt, dann können wir uns darüber gerne unterhalten.


Das erinnert mich gerade an diesen Schnitzer in "Morrowind", wo man schon in unter 10 Minuten das Spielende erreichen konnte...


----------



## Kwengie (14. August 2012)

@Theo:

EA möchte ja auch ein System einführen, was den Käufer in Abhängigkeit dieses Spiels bringt und er oder sie dadurch immer mehr Kohle investiert, als wie das eigentliche Spiel wert ist.
Erst soll der Spieler/ Spielerin bis zu einem gewissen Level kostenlos "heiß" auf dieses Spiel gemacht werden und dann kostet es Asche und man wird zuviel davon ausgeben.

PS:
Und ich kauf mir grundsätzlich nicht die Katze im Sack.
Bei Battlefield 1943 wurde die PC-Community vollkommenst verarscht und ich weiß nicht, ob man sein Geld zurückbekommen hat. Schon aus diesem Grunde sollte man diesem Vorbestellerdreck sein lassen oder, wenn ich mir ein anderen Spiel wie MoH: irgendwetwas kaufe, dann bekomme ich einen Zugang zur Battlefield 4-Beta.
... eine teure Beta übrigens...




> BioWare-Mitarbeiter Fernando Melo erklärt, warum dieser Schritt für Entwickler wichtig ist.



ich kann über so eine Äußerung nur schmunzeln und wie war es zu den Zeiten, als das Surfen im Netz mit einer Flatrate noch zu teuer war oder man mit 56K-Modems im Netz surfte???

Achja, ich vergaß:
Bioware gibt es ja erst seit 2006... *lol*


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. August 2012)

Ich hab grundsätzlich nichts gegen DLCs einzuwenden. Sie sind rein optionale Inhalte und ich hatte bisher bei keinem Spiel das Gefühl, ein unfertiges Spiel in der Hand zu haben, bei dem Inhalte raus genommen wurden. 

Aber was der Kerl da von sich gibt, ist Humbug. Ich will mal wieder ein richtig schönes, umfangreiches Addon. Außerdem sind DLCs kein wirklicher Anstoß, ein Spiel nochmal aus dem Regal zu kramen. Ein Anstoß ist für mich die Wiederspielbarkeit. Ich habe Dragon Age: Origins keine 7x durchgespielt, wegen den DLCs, sondern weil das Spiel soviele verschiedene Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten bietet.


----------



## Worrel (14. August 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... doch?! Spielzeit?  !


 Eben die wollte ich mit "nichts Konkretes" ausgeklammert haben. 

Natürlich denkt man sich dann "Das war aber kurz" und wäre bei einem Vollpreistitel zu recht empört - aber die Geschichte könnte man so zusammenstauchen, daß sie "komplett" zu sein scheint. 

Aber wartet mal ab, wie Spiele in 10 Jahren aussehen ...


----------



## Mendos (14. August 2012)

Ich hab Fernando mal kennengelernt, als er Produzent von DA: Awakening war. Eigentlich ein ganz netter Typ. 
Ein bißchen tut er mir ja leid, daß er jetzt so einen Mist erzählen muß


----------



## Enisra (14. August 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> Und genau das ist es, was derzeit einfach schief läuft bei der (Mehrheit der) DLC-Politik. DLC wirken meist nicht wie eine *Zugabe*, die das Spielerlebnis erweitert. Vielmehr hat man als Spielekäufer einfach das Gefühl, dass das Spiel ohne die DLC einfach nicht vollständig ist. Bestes Beispiel ist der DLC zu Deus Ex 3, der die Storylücke füllt, die im eigentlichen Spiel einfach übersprungen wurde. Bei Fallout 3 war das, meinen Erinnerungen zufolge wesentlich besser, da hier die DLCs wirklich neue Nebenstoryelemente ins Spiel einbrachten.


 
Relativ, denn immerhin kam der Deus Ex DLC später, anders wie jetzt From Ashes


----------



## Midoryu1 (14. August 2012)

Heyho.
Na, das ist doch wieder eine dieser Aussagen...
Ich für meinen Teil kenne den Typen nicht, habe just auch seinen Namen wieder vergessen.
Wäre interessant zu wissen, worin eigentlich seine Aufgabe bei *BioWare* besteht.
Also... *Fernando Melo* ist "_director of online development_". Da ich nun keine Ahnung habe, was das ist, habe ich Mal nach Antworten gesucht, von welchen mir diese hier am ehesten beschreibt, was Sache ist:
"_The Director of Online Development is responsible for the day-to-day activities of a full team of technical staff who are engaged in the design and development. The Director position reports to the CIO. Above all else, candidates must have the proven ability to be problem-solvers._"
Quelle: 
http://www.theladders.com/Director-Online-Development|MA|3718506?x=q
*4players.de* liefert eine Zusammenfassung der gemeinten Präsentation auf der GDC und schreibt zu seiner Funktion:
"_Als Produzent hat Fernando Melo *Dragon Age: Origins* und *Dragon Age 2* betreut, mittlerweile ist er offiziell als "Director of Online Content" bei BioWare Edmonton und Montreal für die Online-Planungen der Marken *Dragon Age* und *Mass Effect* zuständig._"
Quelle:
http://www.4players.de/4players.php...erence_Europe_2012BioWares_DLC-Einblicke.html
Woraus ich Mal kühn schließen würde, dass er zumindest in die Erfassung der genutzten Statistiken involviert war und sich deshalb in der Lage sieht, Behauptungen aufzustellen.
Dass *ME2* soviel häufiger bis zum Schluß gespielt worden sein soll, da viele sich damit auf *ME3* vorbereiten würden...
Laut einer Statistik auf *1up.com* vom Juli 2010, also zu einer Zeit, in der *ME3* noch nicht einmal angekündigt worden war, haben 50% aller Spieler das Spiel beendet.
Quelle: 
http://www.1up.com/news/bioware-details-mass-effect-2-stats
Die auf *joystiq.com* gezeigte Statistik von der aktuellen GDC zeigen da "bloß" 56% an.
Quelle:
http://www.joystiq.com/2012/08/13/mass-effect-2-has-highest-completion-rate-in-me-dragon-age-seri/
*ME3* wurde erstmals auf den *Spike TV VGA 2010* angekündigt, die laut englischsprachigem Wikipedia erst im Dezember stattfanden, also 4 Monate nach der ersten veröffentlichten Statistik mit besagten 50% Spielbeendigung. 
"_The 2010 VGAs were held Saturday, December 11, 2010 in Los Angeles, California at the L.A. Convention Center [...]_" 
Quelle:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spike_Video_Game_Awards#2010_Awards
Ich habe da so meine Zweifel, ob 6% mehr Spieler, die ein Spiel durchspielen, die das dann auch noch innerhalb der gesamten letzten zwei Jahre tun, als Ergebnis davon vorgeschoben werden können, dass *ME3* angekündigt worden ist und dass dies dann auch noch als Erfolg bezeichnet wird.
Denn genau betrachtet haben eine Menge Spieler *ME2* längst beendet gehabt, bevor *ME3* angekündigt worden war und das lange vor dessen Erscheinen. Auch wurde *ME3* nur zu 42% beendet, also insgesamt haben 14% der Spieler, die angeblich *ME2* wegen *ME3* durchgespielt haben, den dritten Teil letzten Endes noch gar nicht richtig gespielt. (Ob als Ende der Extended Cut gilt? Wer weiß...)
 Und für alle, die sich fragen, warum ich das hier so auseinandernehme:
 Der Typ argumentiert damit. Aber er argumentiert falsch und aufgrund seltsamer, vermutlich dubios beschaffter "Fakten".
  Tja, wenn es doch soviele ach so tolle DLC's gibt und trotzdem keiner eure Spiele beendet, dann ist da doch was faul!
  Aber die tun so, als wäre das was positives...
 Sind DLC's in die Statistik eingebunden? Spielen vielleicht die Leute ein Spiel eher dann durch, wenn sie mangels DLC's nicht anderes mehr zu tun haben? Sind die Spieler angesichts der DLC-Welle davon überzeugt, ohnehin nicht das ganze Spiel sehen zu können und lassen es deshalb bleiben?  
 Gelten lediglich die nachträglich per DLC eingefügten Enden als in der Statistik abgeschlossen? Nicht alle Spieler lassen euren "Spionagedienst" permanent mitlaufen, was passiert mit deren Informationen? Existieren die auch in der Rechnung, über Evaluation?
 Solange darüber nichts verlautet wird, sollt ihr eure Zahlen behalten.

 Im Kern würde ich also sagen:
 Alles Schmarrn, man spielt ein Spiel nicht zwangsläufig aufgrund eines anderen. 
 Und: Man spielt ein Spiel nicht aufgrund von DLCs. Die am Ende ja noch viel weniger leisten als eine Fortsetzung.
 Zumal sich schon *ME1* erheblich von *ME2* unterschieden haben soll, wegen der eingestampften Rollenspiel-Elemente und des Actionanteils bliblablubb. Habe ich nur gelesen, noch keinen der Teile gespielt. 
(Kommt aber irgendwann, wenn *ME3* *Origin* nicht mehr braucht.)

Ich habe *Dragon Age - Origins* drei Mal und das AddOn *Awakening* zwei Mal durchgespielt. Knapp 180 Stunden Spielzeit, ohne DLC's.
Ich hatte da Mal eine Rechnung aufgestellt, wieviel mich denn die DLC's alle kosten würden. Mehr als die Ultimate Edition, jetzt, wo die 20€ kostet, ist es vielleicht eine Überlegung wert. Aber da ich mir auf lange Zeit keine neuen Charaktere mehr erstellen werde, den Dritten habe ich erst am Wochenende abgeschlossen, kann das warten. 
 Vielleicht kann mir ja einer der Veteranen erklären, wie ich mit einer Figur, die bereits beide Kampagnen vollständig durchlaufen hat, noch auf die DLC's zugreifen und Nutzen daraus ziehen soll. Da bin ich mir nämlich noch nicht schlüssig, wie das im Spiel umgesetzt ist.
 Ich muss doch hoffentlich nicht nochmal von vorne starten? Weil dann wäre das ja Schwachsinn, sich nach Spielbeginn DLC's zu kaufen...
   Oder haben die etwa *Dragon Age II* dermaßen verschandelt, damit ich Geld bezahle, um weiterhin meinen Spaß mit dem besseren Vorgänger haben zu können? Wer weiß... 
 Aufgrund der ausgiebigen DLC-Politik von *BioWare* wird *DA II* bei mir ohnehin solange warten müssen, bis es auch davon eine "Ultimate Edition" gibt. Denn: Es eilt wahrlich nicht.

 Ich persönlich mag DLC's überhaupt gar nicht im Moment:
 Wenn eine Sache gut ist und das "Spielerlebnis"(Floskelkiste 3) voranbringt, 
 dann sollte man sie auch allen Käufern des Spiels zur Verfügung stellen. 
 Ist sie das nicht, wie kann man sich denn dann erdreisten, Geld dafür zu nehmen?
   Eben.

 Heyho.

 Midoryu


----------



## MisterSmith (14. August 2012)

Midoryu schrieb:


> Ich habe *Dragon Age - Origins* drei Mal und das AddOn *Awakening* zwei Mal durchgespielt. Knapp 180 Stunden Spielzeit, ohne DLC's....
> Vielleicht kann mir ja einer der Veteranen erklären, wie ich mit einer Figur, die bereits beide Kampagnen vollständig durchlaufen hat, noch auf die DLC's zugreifen und Nutzen daraus ziehen soll....


 Mancher DLC sind Mini-Kampagnen wo du zum Teil mit deinem Char weiterspielen kannst. Was mir von den ganzen DLCs eigentlich am besten gefallen hat, war eine dieser Minikampagnen, in denen man die Ausrüstung mit ich glaube speziellen Runen verbessern konnte.

Zum Beispiel konnte man da die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit der Waffen erhöhen. Problem ist nur, das ganze ist nur auf diese kleine Kampagne beschränkt, es lohnt sich kaum sich damit zu beschäftigen so schnell wie diese wieder vorbei ist.

Also meine "Empfehlung" ist, erspare dir besser den ganzen DLC. Ist aber auch vom persönlichen Geschmack abhängig, mir hat auch das Add-on nicht wirklich gefallen.


----------



## Kwengie (14. August 2012)

wie geil ist das denn:



> So gibt es neben preiswerten und sinnvollen DLCs, die das Spielerlebnis tatsächlich bereichern auch Inhalte,* die eigentlich schon im fertigen Spiel enthalten sind, aber erst gegen Bezahlung freigeschaltet werden müssen*. Auch welche Variante können sich also die Spieler von Dragon Age 3 gefasst machen?



Quelle:
• Dragon Age 3: Day-1-DLCs und Mikrotransaktionen f




By By Dragon Age,
es war eine schöne Zeit mit Dir!


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. August 2012)

Irgendwann hast du nur noch die Spielwelt und die Hauptmission(en) und musst Dir den ganzen Rest dazukaufen  Darauf läuft doch alles hinaus.


----------



## Midoryu1 (14. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> _Mancher DLC sind Mini-Kampagnen wo du zum Teil mit deinem Char weiterspielen kannst. Was mir von den ganzen DLCs eigentlich am besten gefallen hat, war eine dieser Minikampagnen, in denen man die Ausrüstung mit ich glaube speziellen Runen verbessern konnte.
> 
> Zum Beispiel konnte man da die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit der Waffen erhöhen. Problem ist nur, das ganze ist nur auf diese kleine Kampagne beschränkt, es lohnt sich kaum sich damit zu beschäftigen so schnell wie diese wieder vorbei ist.
> 
> Also meine "Empfehlung" ist, erspare dir besser den ganzen DLC. Ist aber auch vom persönlichen Geschmack abhängig, mir hat auch das Add-on nicht wirklich gefallen._


 
Okay, da muss ich sagen, dass ich das AddOn echt ziemlich gut fand. Straffer als das Hauptspiel.
Zumindest die Morrigan-Geschichte wirkt interessant und ich hätte gerne endlich Mal die beiden dummen DLC-Quests aus meinem Questbuch raus.
Wie erreicht man denn diese Mini-Kampagnen? Über ein Menü ähnlich dem Wechsel zwischen Hauptspiel und AddOn?
Nicht, dass es da heißt:
 "Um die Quest zu beginnen, suche den Schmied gegenüber der Kneipe in Orzammar auf, da erfährst Du genaueres."
 Denn mit einem "fertigen" Charakter kann man ja nicht zurück. (Open World ftw!)
 Bei dieser Golem-Geschichte müsste ich, glaube ich, nochmal neu starten. Aber Ostagar und so kann ich doch auch sicher noch hinterher besuchen...
   Obwohl hier noch interessant wäre, ob man nach dem AddOn nach Ostagar kann.
   Ist ja schließlich "woanders".
   Denn diese Rüstung holen und dann das AddOn wieder durchspielen, neee....

 Andere Frage:
 Was genau wird denn von Charakterwerten, Entscheidungen und Ausrüstung in *Dragon Age II* importiert?
 Demo Mal gespielt, aber da startet man ja als Flüchtling, was auch heißen würde, dass die einem Ausrüstung, Fertigkeiten und Vermögen wegnehmen würden. Nur Aussehen und einige Entscheidungen würden erhalten bleiben.

 Und um das Mal zu betonen:
 Ich habe meine Skillung so geplant, dass ich sofort wüsste, wie ich weitermache.
 Aber geht das denn überhaupt?

 Und auch wichtig:
 Die wissen ja, dass *Dragon Age II* nicht so gut ankam, wurde sicher auch nicht so verkauft wie der Vorgänger.
 Kann man dann seine Figur aus dem ersten Teil in den dritten importieren oder muss man zwangsläufig den zweiten beendet haben?
 Wie ist das denn bei *Mass Effect* gelöst?

 Fragen über Fragen, Ihr seht schon...
 Von den Antworten ist bei mir stark abhängig, ob ich mich auch zukünftig mit der Reihe auseinandersetzen möchte.

 Heyho.

 Midoryu


----------



## Midoryu1 (14. August 2012)

"_Auf die Kritik an der DLC-Politik angesprochen, antwortete Melo, dass in einigen Jahren vermutlich ein Umdenken stattfinden und derartige[...] Maßnahmen als normal erachtet werden würden._"
Quelle:
http://www.spieleradar.de/news/drag...rotransaktionen-fuer-den-rollenspiel-hit.html

 Ein Umdenken auf Entwickler-/Publisherseite ist hoffentlich gemeint, denn bei den meisten Spielern wird es bei diesem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis niemals als gerechtfertigt betrachtet werden, ein Spiel in Einzelteilen auf den Markt zu bringen.
 Und außerdem:
 "Normal" ist nicht "gut" oder "begrüßenswert". 
  Normal ist, was nicht auffällt.


----------



## Kwengie (14. August 2012)

Leute,
es ist so,
als ob ich ein Auto in seinen Einzelteilen kaufe und zuHause mittels Bedienungsanleitung zusammenbauen müßte.
Ist mir grad so eingefallen auf das Stichwort Einzelteile.


und Leute,
diese Behauptung, daß wir als Fans dies haben wollen, ist doch eher eine Schutzbehauptung, um dies rechtfertigen zu können.
Ich persönlich wurde zu diesem Thema nicht befragt und ich gaube, Ihr auch nicht.


----------



## MisterSmith (14. August 2012)

Midoryu schrieb:


> Okay, da muss ich sagen, dass ich das AddOn echt ziemlich gut fand. Straffer als das Hauptspiel.
> Zumindest die Morrigan-Geschichte wirkt interessant und ich hätte gerne endlich Mal die beiden dummen DLC-Quests aus meinem Questbuch raus.
> Wie erreicht man denn diese Mini-Kampagnen? Über ein Menü ähnlich dem Wechsel zwischen Hauptspiel und AddOn?


 Ja genau so, die werden mit aufgelistet. Bezüglich der Skills, ich weiß es nicht mehr so genau ist schon relativ lange her. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, kann man den Charakter nicht von Kampagne zu Kampagne mitnehmen, sondern muss immer den von der Hauptkampagne nehmen.

Die ganzen Fortschritte gehen dann sozusagen immer wieder verloren.


----------



## MisterSmith (14. August 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Leute,
> es ist so,
> als ob ich ein Auto in seinen Einzelteilen kaufe und zuHause mittels Bedienungsanleitung zusammenbauen müßte.
> Ist mir grad so eingefallen auf das Stichwort Einzelteile.


 Kommt ganz gut hin, man hat wirklich das Gefühl Stückwerk vorgesetzt zu bekommen. Ich habe mir natürlich die Ultimate Edition von DA: Origins gekauft und nicht für einzelne DLCs bezahlt.


----------



## Midoryu1 (14. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> _Ja genau so, die werden mit aufgelistet. Bezüglich der Skills, ich weiß es nicht mehr so genau ist schon relativ lange her. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, kann man den Charakter nicht von Kampagne zu Kampagne mitnehmen, sondern muss immer den von der Hauptkampagne nehmen.
> Die ganzen Fortschritte gehen dann sozusagen immer wieder verloren._


 
Danke für die Info.
Na, das ist ja... großar... äh... ärgerlich. 
Und da hat wirklich Jemand drüber nachgedacht, der dafür dann auch noch bezahlt werden wollte?
Da kommen mir allmählich Zweifel...
Ob ich das wirklich brauche.
 Hat *BioWare* als ein Unternehmen, dass DLC's wie kein anderes auf den Markt wirft, denn wirklich keine Ahnung davon, wie solche aussehen sollten, damit sie den Preis rechtfertigen?
 So wie das gerade klingt, ist das, als würde man sich zusätzliche Folgen seiner Lieblingsfernsehserie kaufen(*One Piece* ftw!), die sich am Ende überhaupt gar nicht in der Story niederschlagen würden, gar komplett ignoriert werden.
 Und das kann es doch nicht sein?  
 Aber noch ist Zeit. 
*BioWare*, setz' bloß *Dragon Age III* nicht in den Sand!
 Und rückt endlich Mal mit Infos raus.
 Außer, dass es wieder Richtung *Origins* gehen soll, weiß ich quasi noch überhaupt nichts.
  (Wenn das denn stimmt.)
 Bitte lasst es das Warten wert sein...


----------



## Kwengie (14. August 2012)

Couga schrieb:


> Aus einem ganz einfachen Grund.
> Ein Spiel ist meisten mindestens 1-2 Monate vor der eigentlichen Veröffentlichung fertig.
> Die restliche Zeit bis Release wird dann genutzt, um DVDs zu pressen, Verpackungen und CE-Goodies herzustellen. Und dann muss der ganze Kram auch noch weltweit ausgeliefert werden, damit ein gleichzeitiger Release (+- 1-2 Tage) gewährleistet ist.
> In dieser Zeit sitzen die Entwickler aber nicht auf der faulen Haut, sondern fangen an DLCs zu bauen.
> Und wenn das ganze terminlich ordentlich gemanaged wird, ist der erste DLC dann auch schon zu Release des Spiels fertig.



aber wieso wird das neu aufgerollt und in einem anderen Licht dargestellt, daß man nun dazu übergehen wolle, eventuelle Quests, die im Hauptspiel vorkommen, kostenpflichtig zu machen?

Darf ich dann den Quest der "Verschollenen Patrouille" aus Orignis nur annehmen, wenn ich Geld dafür zahle???


EA sprach schon vom Freemium-Modell, welches Spieler kostenlos auf ein Spiel "heiß" gemacht werden sollen  und dann sollen sie plötzlich echtes Geld zahlen.
Mir reicht es schon, wenn ich für ein zukünftiges Battlefield für den Munitionswechsel zu zahlen habe, so würde es EA aber gern sehen wollen, daß ständig die Kasse klingelt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. August 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> wie geil ist das denn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du hast den Artikel falsch zitiert. Was du da zitiert hast, ist ein Zitat des Autors, nicht des Entwicklers, der dazu befragt wurde. 



> Fernando Melo, der als Produzent an der Entwicklung von Dragon Age -  Origins und Dragon Age 2 beteiligt war, äußerte sich auf der GDC Europe  zum Thema DLCs in künftigen Spielen wie Dragon Age 3. Seiner Meinung  nach müssen Zusatzinhalte bereits beim Start eines neuen Spiels  verfügbar sein, da viele Spieler schon auf diese zugriffen, bevor sie  das Hauptspiel beendet hätten. Zudem hält Melo es für unverzichtbar die  Spieler von Dragon Age 3 unmissverständlich auf zusätzliche Inhalte  hinzuweisen, zum Beispiel durch gestreamte NPCs.
> 
> Auch Mikrotransaktionen, also Kleinstkäufe einzelner Items wie etwa  Waffen haben seiner Einschätzung nach eine große Zukunft und werden  daher wohl auch in Dragon Age 3 Verwendung finden. Auf die Kritik an der  DLC-Politik angesprochen, antwortete Melo, dass in einigen Jahren  vermutlich ein Umdenken stattfinden und derartigen Maßnahmen als normal  erachtet werden würden.



Heißt für mich nichts anderes als das, was wir heute schon kennen.

Wen EA mit ihrer DLC-Politik mehr in Richtung Bethesda gehen würde, wären die Kunden vermutlich zufriedener. Für einen "einfachen" DLC bietet The Dawnguard für Skyrim eine ordentliche Spielzeit, auch wenn es vielleicht etwas teuer sein mag (15-20 Euro??). Weniger DLCs, dafür aber umfangreicher. 

Wenn die DLCs für DA3 ihr Geld wert sind und sagen wir mal bei 10-15 Stunden Spielzeit 10 Euro kosten, aber auch einen gewissen Wiederspielbarkeitswert besitzen, warum nicht? Dann würde ich mir solche DLCs auch zulegen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. August 2012)

Wenn alle DLCs so wären, wie z.B. die Episoden aus GTA 4 oder wie jetzt bei Skyrim Dawnguard, dann hätten wir die ganzen DLC-Diskussionen gar nicht. Es sind aber leider die Ausnahmen. Stattdessen bekommen wir viele kleine Häppchen, 3-4 Maps für 15 Euro und was weiß ich noch so. Da stimmt der Preis hinten und vorne nicht und das verärgert die Leute eben.
Wenn man die Leute schon extra zur Kasse bittet, dann muss auch ein entsprechender Gegenwert da sein und der Spieler darf nicht das Gefühl haben, dass dieser Inhalt vorher aus dem Spiel genommen wurde.


----------



## Rabowke (15. August 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn alle DLCs so wären, wie z.B. die Episoden aus GTA 4 oder wie jetzt bei Skyrim Dawnguard, dann hätten wir die ganzen DLC-Diskussionen gar nicht[...]


Schönes Beispiel, was ich sonst immer verwende! 

So in etwa sehe ich das auch, DLCs sind ja nicht von Natur aus schlecht. Es gibt gute Beispiele, wie GTA IV AddOns, es gibt schlechte Beispiele, Pferderüstung in Oblivion anyone?  

Schlussendlich liegt es ja am Spieler, d.h. Käufer, ob er DLCs kauft oder nicht. Wenn die breite Masse jeden, pardon, Scheiss mitmacht und kauft, liegt es an uns ... den der Markt richtet sich nach dem Kaufverhalten. Ich für meinen Teil verzichte auf DLCs, außer sie sind wirklich gut und wecken mein Interesse, was aber selten vorkommt.

Was ich z.B. auch vollkommen in Ordnung finde, sind die Carpacks für Forza. Natürlich sind da tolle Modelle drin, die ich gern in der Stockversion gehabt hätte ... allerdings hat das Hauptspiel schon sooooooviele Autos, dass ich die Wagen nicht wirklich vermisse oder mich gar betrogen fühle, weil die jetzt als DLC angeboten werden. Fans greifen zu, andere Spieler warten auf das neue Forza, wo die meisten DLC Modelle wohl hoffentlich implementiert sind.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. August 2012)

Man muss sich ohnehin die Frage stellen, ob man wirklich DLCs zwingend braucht, wenn schon das Hauptprodukt Spielzeit satt hat. Um mal bei Mass Effect zu bleiben: Ich kenne bisher nur Teil 1 (Teil 2 als Budget-Version ist aber heute bestellt *g*), aber die gut 30 Stunden waren gut und nicht zu wenig. Würde es dafür kostenpflichtige oder kostenlose DLCs geben, ich hätte weder Interesse für das eine noch für das andere. Auch bei ME2 und danach ME3 wäre sowas kein Thema für mich (falls das Ende von ME3 wirklich SO schlecht sein sollte, könnte ich evtl.(!) den Download der Erweiterung in Erwägung ziehen).


----------



## Briareos (15. August 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Da muss ich Missing Link in Schutz nehmen.
> 
> Das ist weitaus mehr als nur ein DLC.
> Sie haben teilweise auch zusätzlich an der Technik geschraubt die sich wirklich sehen lässt. (Feedback der Community)
> ...





Worrel schrieb:


> Das hat nix zu sagen. Daran sieht man lediglich, wie sorgsam die Schnipsel wieder zusammengefügt wurden.


Ich gebe zu "Missing Link" als DLC an sich war sowohl vom Umfang als auch vom Preis her im Prinzip in Ordnung. Aber: Auch wenn du dich nicht gefragt hast, was während der Zeit passiert ist, ich habe mich das damals schon. Und dann kommt irgendwann der Publisher und verkauft, in meinen Augen, einen Teil der Haupthandlung seperat. Das ist es was ich damit meinte.

Die Add-Ons zu Morrowind (waren das noch Add-Ons oder schon DLCs?) zeigen z.B. wie es mMn richtig geht. Die Handlung der Erweiterungen pflockt sich an einer Stelle im eigentlichen Spiel an, erzählt aber eine neue Geschichte, Story, was auch immer.

Und es wurde ja oft genug erzählt: Zusätzliche Karten, Spielmodi etc. gab es früher einfach umsonst. Und da haben die Entwickler nicht mehr und nicht weniger Arbeit rein gesteckt als heute ... nur heute verlangen sie dafür 10, 15 Euro.

Und sich dann noch hinzustellen und in aller Öffentlichkeit zu behaupten, dass die Spieler sowas sogar wünschen, halte ich persönlich für menschlich aller unterste Schublade.


----------



## Kwengie (15. August 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du hast den Artikel falsch zitiert. Was du da zitiert hast, ist ein Zitat des Autors, nicht des Entwicklers, der dazu befragt wurde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

also herrscht bei den Spieleherstellern wie Bioware ein ganz großes Sommerloch, weil alte Kamellen, die wir seit nahezu fünf oder so,  Jahren kennen, neu aufrollen.

Nehmen wir mal den Sebastion-DLC oder "Gefangen in Stein".
Es ist keine große Kunst, dies vor dem eigentlichen Spielende durchzpielen und wieso sind das plötzlich Day-One-Inhalte, obwohl diese "DLCs" Bestandteil der "gesonderten Edition" sind??? Ich bin doch nicht blöd und kauf mir die einfachste Version des Spiels, um zusätzlich noch diese ach so tollen "Day-One-DLCs" zu laden. Für so doof darf EA mich nicht halten. Und warum schon DLCs zum Release des Hauptspiels, wenn ich grad mit dem Spiel beginne???
Was will EA und Bioware eigentlich damit bezwechen???

Greifst Du als Kunde zur normalen oder eher zur Enhanced Edition, die Dir aufgrund des angeblichen Zusatzkontentes mehr verspricht??? Ich persönlich habe zu Dragon Age die gesonderte Edition gekauft, aber nicht die ganz teure, wo Fanartikel und so was noch bei sind. auf so was kann ich verzichten.


Da Du Skyrim nanntest, siehst Du es selbst:
Skyrim erfreut sich bei der Community großer Beliebtheit; Dragon Age II war nach dieser Zeitspanne schon tot und wird heute, so behaupte ich mal, von fast keinem RPG-Fan mehr gespielt.

Ich an EAs Stelle würde bei Skyrim mächtig viel abkupfern, wie die das ja schon bei CoD wegen Battlefield 3 gemacht haben. Darin ist ja EA wahrlich Meister.


----------

